# Richtige Sprache?



## Slowflow (18. Januar 2009)

Guten tag zusamm,
ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit an einem Project am planen.
Vor ca 10Monaten hatte ich angefangen HTML zu lernen. Habe dabei gemerkt das es eig ne ziemlich einfache sprache zu lernen ist.
Musste aber nach einieger Zeit aufhören, wegen der Arbeit.
Da ich nun wieder mehr Zeit habe, wollt ich wieder anfangen HTML zu lernen.
Ich habe auch bissl in anderen sprachen rumgeschnüffelt und frage mich nun, ob HTML das  richtige ist.
Nun mein Project soll eine Hp mit Forum für eine bestimmte Spieler Szene sein.
Halt eine Community.
Da mir die 0815 angebote (vorgefertigte Foren oder Foren in5min.) nicht reichen kahm ich halt auf die Idee es selber in die Hand zunehmen. Das es länger als 5min  braucht weis ich.
Mein Plan sa so aus das ich erst HTML lerne und anschliesend Php.
Ist das vom vorteil? Oder brauch ich eig kein HTML?
Gibt ja noch ein paar andere sprachen...


Danke im Vorraus

edit: Und was muss ich noch können? Oder reicht es ein oder zwei sprachen zu können?


Mfg Slowflow


----------



## DaaN (18. Januar 2009)

Zuerst lernst du die Grundlagen von (X)HTML.
Danach beschäftige dich mit CSS für das spätere Layout.  
Wenn du dann noch die Gedult hast nimm dir PHP vor. 

Bei (X)HTML und CSS musst du erstmal nur mit einem Editor und FTP Server arbeiten, bei PHP brauchst du dann schon eine Mysql Datenbank und entsprechende Module. 

für das Forum würde ich dir eine Forensoftware empfehlen.


----------



## Slowflow (18. Januar 2009)

DaaN hat gesagt.:


> Zuerst lernst du die Grundlagen von (X)HTML.
> .



Also die Grundlagen reichen von XHTML?


----------



## Maik (18. Januar 2009)

Hi,


Slowflow hat gesagt.:


> Also die Grundlagen reichen von XHTML?



ob das Grundwissen in der Auszeichnungssprache (X)HTML zur vollständigen Umsetzung deines Vorhabens ausreicht, vermag ich aus der Distanz nicht beurteilen, aber wohl eher nicht, da sich während der Entwicklung eines Webprojekts i.d.R. immer unvorgesehene Frage-/Problemstellungen auftun, die dann auch schon mal über die Grundlagen hinausgehen - je nachdem, wie komplex sich das Webprojekt darstellt.

mfg Maik


----------



## ZodiacXP (18. Januar 2009)

Slowflow hat gesagt.:


> ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit an einem Project am planen.



Ob man sein Projekt umsetzen kann und welche Techniken dazu verwendet werden müssen sind schon im ersten Teil einer Projektplanung von Vorteil und dort auch "empfohlen".

Je nach Größe deines Projekts ist zu Unterscheiden ob du neben (X)HTML, CSS und JavaScript noch PHP, Perl, JSP, ASP oder andere verwendest. 

Das hängt zuletzt ab von Betriebssystem, Sprache die man beherrscht und was auf den Servern Möglich ist.


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2009)

Jetzt wurde schon eine Menge geschrieben, gebe trotzdem auch meinen Senf dazu.

(X)HTML bleibt die Beschreibungssprache, die die Browser anzeigen können, also ist es verpflichtend, jenes zu können. CSS ist die Style-Beschreibung, die das Aussehen beschreibt, in meinen Augen genau so verpflichtend, da alles Andere altbackener Stil von vor 10 Jahren ist.

HTML = Inhalt
CSS = Aussehen

Jede weitere Sprache ist zur Veränderung/Bearbeitung der ausgeworfenen Seite zuständig. *php* arbeitet serverseitig, also werden die Daten vorgekaut, bevor sie beim Browser eintreffen. *Javascript* ist Clientseitig, also verändert die Daten im Browser. *MySQL* ist eine Datenbank-Abfrage-Standardisierung, die von verschiedenen Sprachen unterstützt wird, aber grundsätzlich serverseitig in php oder asp benutzt wird.

Dein Projekt hört sich nach Datenbankeinsatz an, also wird php+MySQL recht wahrscheinlich sein. Vielleicht auch javascriptseitige asynchrone Anfragen ( AJAX ), welche ein php-Script auf dem Server nach Daten nutzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Slowflow (18. Januar 2009)

Gut danke, ihr hab mir echt geholfen. 
Und wie meint ihr das mit der Forum software?


----------



## pHyro (18. Januar 2009)

Forensoftware wären die von dir genannten 0815-Foren 
z.B. Burning Board, phpBB, etc.pp.

Würde am Anfag Sinn machen, die erstmal zu benutzen, da ein Forum kein Pappenstil is, wenns ordenlich werden soll 

Lg


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2009)

Für eine Community bietet sich ein Forum an, ein System, dass diesem Hier ähnelt. Sowas gibt es auch für Lau, zB phpbb.
Unter der Haube wird dafür ein php + MySQL-fähiger Server benötigt

mfg chmee


----------

